# White stuff on Panda Cory, please help!



## Fleischer (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

My baby panda cory has had some white thing growing on it for a few days and we have put it in quarantine now 
It looks like white fluffy-ish stuff, and as it is such a young fish (not even a year old), I would hate to see it invade more and more 

Here are some pictures:


























The other dusty stuff on them is just their tablet food, but I have circled in red the parts where the white stuff is 
It is kinda tough for me to take a super clear picture, but I hope these will at least give an idea what I am talking about 
Little guy was born here, and those are its parents in the pictures 

We have TetraMedica Fungistop in case it is a fungus, should we treat it with that? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fleischer (Dec 19, 2015)

Additional info regarding the white thing, it looks cottony yet slimy...So I suspect some kind of fungus?
I have managed to take a somewhat clearer picture too 










I hope something can be done for this little guy D:


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know for sure what it is. I do know that corydoras can typically tolerate low doses of Methylene blue which should kill the fungus. If you really want to get the best advice check you PM I will send the name of the catfish forum.


----------

